# Apple does it again with new innovations



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Some humor-

I just heard Apple has introduced a new concept to Mac lovers everywhere. In their latest 13" Laptop they have made adding memory as easy as plugging it in. Now owners can upgrade the memory themselves! A bit pricey though at $500 for a Gig so I've heard. 

Also, there is an option for Mac lovers to have the much coveted PC Laptop color scheme- Basic Black! It is a $150 option! I think I'll take white or settle for a PC laptop!

In other news items they have issued a warning for purchasers not to use their latest laptops on your lap as you may suffer severe burns due to overheating. They are recommending users put the laptop on a table. I wonder if Apple will be innovative and start calling these new MACs "Tabletops" as a solution to the laptop heat problem?


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

And technohippie Mac freaks say Microsoft cares about nothing but money. When it comes to taking advantage of consumers and forcing consumers into things, there is no comparison, Apple wins hands down. I’m surprised Apple doesn’t charge a premium for the black iPods, that way they could get away with charging a premium for color coordinating accessories. 

Fruits belong in the produce section of the supermarket, not sitting on a desk connected to the internet.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ofcourse you are stating your opinion right Steve and not fact. One I personally disagree with, but I will just leave it at that to avoid a flame war.  

Oh.. and to disclose. I have a Windows XP box, Windows Laptop and a iMac OS/9. Use Linux and Windows at work to develop web applications using Java and have some roots in OS/2, DOS, and Solaris.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> Fruits belong in the produce section of the supermarket, not sitting on a desk connected to the internet.


Yet another _excellent_ quote from the keyboard of Mr. Steve Mehs! :goodjob:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Finally the respect I deserve 

Cutest thing a few years ago. When I worked in the Maintenance Dept I went over to my bosses house one night to work on his computer and his 4 year old daughter comes out with a bowl of ice cream and says “Would you like some ice cream Mr. Stevo.”

Oh well at least I got respect for a 4 year old and a lovely lady from Texas whom I’ve never met :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I've known you since you were 17, _Mr. Stevo_ :hi: and you have always had my respect. :dance:


Steve Mehs said:


> Fruits belong in the produce section of the supermarket, not sitting on a desk connected to the internet.


I've known of a few fruits that were connected to the 'net. :lol: :sure:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Why thank you Nick, you've always had mine as well :righton:


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Those of us who don't have laps will sue for blatent discrimination against the big-bellied!!!


----------

